
Show HN: CoWatch.video – Watch Video Files with Friends Using WebRTC - hauxir
https://cowatch.video/?r=hn
======
hauxir
Made this to watch videos with friend when abroad. Works surprisingly well!

~~~
kinduff
Looks pretty cool, I was surprised to see the microphone feature and ability
to hide the chat.

Couple of questions:

\- what video formats does it support?

\- Is it open source? Couldn't find it in your Github

\- Is it possible to add subtitles? Would love that and can PR

------
stevengraham
Nice. Open source?

